# New Warriors of Chaos



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

These models are fucking sweet.:victory::clapping:


http://papanurgle.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=397&start=0&st=0
&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like a very nice mini, like to see one converted with a World Eatter on it


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

FUCK YES KHORNE POSTER BOYSSS

Hell, Archaon is now gonna get painted, along with Footmodel. I swear, these are THE two best models EVER made by GW. Now, it gives me the reasoning for an army =).

Hmmm, what about a twisted Khorne? Brass Weaponry and details, Red Gore/Scab Red Trims, Bleached Bone armour, Afro Carribbean skin, and White/Grey horses. =) Makes a break from the black and silver/Red and Brass. Whatchu lot say about that?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

The Juggernaut is awsome...maybe i will buy it and mount my Khorne lord on it...


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome find that juggernaut is gonna be pimped 41st millenium style !


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm going to have to keep an eye on this one...those models might make a nice base for some Inquisitorial goodness. 

Anyone heard whether these are coming out in plastic? I can hope, can't I...

:biggrin:


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

Marauder knights and chaos knights in plastic, jugger and undivided lord in metal


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i always liked the chaos look but ... 

these are awesome, the khorne champ on the jugger looks like a special character TBH, but whatever and the artwork is superb, im going in to me local GW tommorow to get some chaos warriors, no doubt about it.....


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

New mounted mauranders :










i think theyre a definite improvement on the last.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't play Fantasy however those models are just amazing!!!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye just been thumbing through the new WD, and that new Chaos Lord and the mounted Marauders look absolutely awesome. Going to have some pretty battles between my Druchii and my wifes Warriors of Chaos army. 

As to the extra two shots you just linked to as well, the jugger is brilliant, really nice mini, and the cover looks pretty good as well. Thx.


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

sweeeet.
cnt wait to get my hands on some of those


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 10, 2008)

I've put some more pics on my blog if you're interested.

Much closer up high res one of the Marauders.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I shall be buying these and then attacking whats left of my bitz box, they will be getting the full 40k treatment!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Going to have to buy that jugger and put Skulltaker on it.
Very nice models cant wait to see the new Chosen.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

I think im going to be buying the spearhead in october (shall be getting that of the net rather than GW, think i'll save some cash). I think when i first saw the jugger lord i wasnt all that impressed, what i didnt like was the Heads, thankfully i was told it does have a alternate helmet. I personally never liked my chaos models to actually show their faces, i think it adds in that classic movie horror theme, when you cant see the monster you imagination runs wild. When you actually do see them/it, it can never live up to your expectation. 

I really like the mounted generic lord, such a amazing model, really bugs me when GW does this because then i have to try and find room in my army for yet more models 

Well i guess i wont be painting my marauder horsemen now, those are far better than the old ones 

Really cant wait to see the chosen, knights, hounds and chariot, im also glad that they are rereleasing the old scyla model for the special character, was a great model for bloodbeast 



Warriors of chaos rumours said:


> Originally Posted by cotec
> Well, finally got it done. Big thanks to Hastings and Harry from Warseer from providing at least half of this info, and thanks to the others who would like to remain anonymous, especially he who got me a look at the book. Hope this will keep things tidy and will stop people from asking silly questions when the answers are right under their noses:
> 
> 
> ...


This is the rumours for the latest army book from a chaos forum i visit.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Jun 17, 2008)

This sounds great


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

This makes me want to play fantasy


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yes, thats making me put assualt on black reach to the back of my mind. very interesting btw can ordinary warriors and mauranders be taken with the monster army + is there a model for the new troll hero?


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

I believe he works in the same way as a Minotaur lord, all he does is make trolls Core and allows them to use his leadership for stupidity tests as long as hes still kicking. Im personally not one for special characters but he does sound cool, i think the only thing thats against him is how much a troll army might actually costs with the price rise.

Originally i wasnt so such on knights with lances however thinking back to games against dwarfs that extra strength on teh charge would be very handy. I just hope they have some khorne banner to give them hatred or something :laugh:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> much a troll army might actually costs with the price rise.


in points and money i guess. i might leave it, although all these monsters seem awesome, i wouldn`t be able to splash out on knights etc and would have to wait until the BoC release for better models. What is anoying is how the mounted muranders have been redone yet the muranders on foot havent so the two will be totally different and wont look right.

*edit*

wait, if 2 spawn can be taken as a single choice does that mean it`s 60points per spwn OR 60 per choice?


----------



## jb biggs (Sep 1, 2008)

HOT DIGGIDY DAFFOFDIL!!! sweet jesus those are the best models gw have ever done! time for skulltaker on a jugger me thinks...:shok:


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

bobss said:


> in points and money i guess. i might leave it, although all these monsters seem awesome, i wouldn`t be able to splash out on knights etc and would have to wait until the BoC release for better models. What is anoying is how the mounted muranders have been redone yet the muranders on foot havent so the two will be totally different and wont look right.


Its just the money side for me, i think they are actually getting cheaper points wise and based on the army book increase the models are gettings a 25% price rise (so we are looking at £15 a troll :shok: so GW :fuck: ) Thats what £135 for 9 models which fills up your minimum core and is maybe 400pts, if that. On the brightside atleast chaos knights are going to be cheap as chips (well compared to metal anyways). 

I know exactly what you mean about the marauders, i still use the metal 5th ed marauders with great weapons (im lucky to have 50 of them  ), its like the HE release, they didnt actually release all that many new models, just characters and RPT plastic kit. I believe however is releasing stuff in 3 waves for armies so perhaps we will see update marauders in the 2nd wave (or perhaps connected to campaign like the chaos warriors were).




> wait, if 2 spawn can be taken as a single choice does that mean it`s 60points per spwn OR 60 per choice?


Same as now, 60pts + marks however if you take two they count as a single rare choice.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> so we are looking at £15 a troll


wow. and you`ll need two units too. shame there isn`t one single troll kit in which you can make a pair of : stone, river , cave or chaos trolls in plastic.

and thanks for answering the spawn ques.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

The sad thing is that i have been really wanting to convert some of the new stone trolls into chaos trolls in a similar fashion to the old 5th ed ones (well again converted trolls). Problem is i dont think i'd want a whole unit of the plastic one, would look rather boring being in the same pose. I guess we can only hope they do a plastic kit that can be made into any of the trolls (kinda like the giant).

No problem on the spawn


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

fuck me sideways these guys are going to be awesome plastic knights!!!!!!!!!!!! about time. chosen warriros as special kinda guessed this. I can't wait for the army book.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

after taking a second look, muranders dont look that bad, yet i dont reckon nurgle muranders would look great anyway ( need help on this , as im making a mortal nurgle army )

i have scoured google, yet i can find no more pics, or info but i know there will be two waves ( possilbley 3 ? , doubtfull ) the first will include pics above , as well as knights, hounds and a host of metals, the second, like the dark elf release will have more metals, maybe the daemon prince plastics? or cauldron like thing if rumour is true.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

I wished I hadn't missed this earlier. Well, now my chaos army is saved from being ebayed. Looks like I may sell off some stunties (nah, I will just horde them all).


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't think its much of a stretch to say that the undivided mounted lord could be the nicest model GW has ever produced (and those of you who know me know I don't give that sort of praise out lightly). I'm buying it, even if I dont buy anything else from the new warrior range. I love the natural pose, very unlike a lot of the models gw have produced in the past, the base isn't over ostentacious and attention grabbing, and the weapon and shield arn't cartoonishly large. I also love the paint job on the pic in WD. Very bleak. I can't wait to get my hands on this baby. I'm gonna treat it SOOO right...

Yes the new marauders are better than the old ones, but that isnt saying much. I think the horses have taken too many line dancing and can-can classes....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

guy on horse is cool, except the left tentacle arm, also hope head is seperate
guy on jugger is cool, except head, hope separate
front cover, underwhelming
Marauder cavalry, nice


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> underwhelming


so your saying the codex is underwhelming? how is it underwhelming? does it have too less detail? do the khorne warriors have too much detail, is the chosen too big? please explain...


i like it because it dosent focus too much on the background ( btw it looks elven? ) and shows some warriors / chosen of khorne in the midst of battle with beutifully drawn details and icons, the shading and highlighting is too superb. to me i think thats the best codex cover ive even seen and my hat goes of to the artist that did it....

p.s would it be possible or even look right to change that undivided lord into a nurgle lord?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd agree with Stella's comment about the ARMY BOOK, not codex, ARMY BOOK, cover.

My choice of words would be 'shit'. To put it bluntly.

A fair few of the current codices and army book covers have been surprisingly disappointing after the higher quality art that gw had been pumping out recently. The demon ones were poor, as was the new ork codex, the new SM one looks typically boring as ever for that army. The dark elves army book cover wasn't dark enough and the CSM cover was almost as much of a disappointment as the dex itself. The vampire counts one was excellent though.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> so your saying the codex is underwhelming? how is it underwhelming? does it have too less detail? do the khorne warriors have too much detail, is the chosen too big? please explain...


No the COVER, is just plain....boring, or as panda put it, shit


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Heres some more pretty pics for you


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

that is just so not fair - my wallet did not need that picture!


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.gamingfigures.com/viewProducts.asp?action=viewproduct&product=3496

makes it abit cheaper


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, i use them for all none ebay purchases - its still expensive though


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Still not very cheap though. Apparently, according to the website, that £142 doesn't even take into account the coming price rises either, whch will make it repugnantly expensive.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah i believe the space marine spear head is going to be £160, i would assume the chaos one would be around the same price. Agree its not cheap, i said cheaper  i'd be the first one to scream from the hills about how GW is ripping us off  The way i see i think once i bought that and some more chosen i wouldnt really have much need for anything else for my chaos army.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

the price is already on gaming figures.

the best bet is to buy the battalions from them rather than the spearhead


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll wait to see what i actually want, tbh, coz i know what i dont want, and thats all the special characters, and 2 different mounted lords. I only need 1 lord thank you, and i cetainly dont want any special characters that have no place in regular games...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

looking back on the BOOK i admit its not as good as i made out yet i dont understand what you want from a front cover? its a front cover at the end of the day and the comment about it been plain is bullshit, quite frankly. the god damn frigging details on the chosen are very well drawn. what do you frickkin want to be on there?!

as for the spearhead, it looks not bad yet i wouldn`t mind some close ups on the nurgle sorc or the chosen. and tbh the knights dont look that nice


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> I'll wait to see what i actually want, tbh, coz i know what i dont want, and thats all the special characters, and 2 different mounted lords. I only need 1 lord thank you, and i cetainly dont want any special characters that have no place in regular games...


Im glad to see im not the only person who hates special characters  well i would just convert them, i can find use for all those models, undivided lord i would use as a lord on a normal steed (rather than daemonic). Atm however i only have Khorne troops so it would be nice to have some bits from other gods on the rare occasion i do decide to mix.

The thing i like about that spear head is that you could actually make a legal 1k army from it 

*edit*

On the price, thats actually the price atm (its also on the GW site now), basically if you order it before the 29th you get it at that price.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ok ive thought about it and im sorry for the language i used a few posts back, we all have the right to an opinon and if you lot dont like the artwork then thats fine, im sorry for any inconvenience ive caused

back onto subject, does that nurgle sorc look abit too small? and those chosen kinda resemble black guard


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Here we go more pictures, this time its the chosen, these are far far better than the knights


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice find its only me!

I dont like the claw on the champion, but the rest are quite nice. And you're right bobss, they do bear a similarity to the black guard models.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

chosen champion with claw looks..............crap to be honest
the chosen in general are ok though, but GW could of saved time if they just added plastic halberds to the box set


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

While i admit the champion isnt the best part it does make you wonder if he can have chaos rewards like Elves get magic items  I do think that i will be doing a head swap on that champion, his axe is pretty funky. I can live with the mutation as really that is something that comes hand in hand with chaos mortals. 

I think i will also be changing that banner top to something more Khorne, ave to use some of the old blood banner tops


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

That New jugger is bad arse!! I will defo be getting 1 for my Daemon Army & give it to my herald :biggrin: The Chosen look pretty neat too, I can imagen people putting backpacks on them turning them into sorta doghouse style marines like the plastic chaos warriors


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Magic items:

some Sword for 80pts that gives +D3S and +D6A, and a Tzeentch staff that makes magic +D3 to cast.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

murander hero, slaanesh champ and chaos knights


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wulfrik.................pass me the sick bucket please....no the bigger one
Sigvald, finally a decent looking model
Knights.....better start stocking up on old ones


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

I thought i had already posted those images :crazy: ah well, cant say i like the chaos knights all that much, the steeds look really cool however, not so keen on the lances, might have to see if i can get hold of the old 5th ed lances.

Dont really like Wulfrik or Sigvald, i think sigvald looks more like he should be in a vampire army than anything (then again i more a Khorne player anyways). Was shown a picture of the hounds today, look pretty dire


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I wonder....maybe Gary Morely sculpted everything, that would explain why the majority is crap


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Better picture for you guys


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

fuck me sideways. finnaly a decent daemon prince for fantasy!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

overall there are some nice and shite models coming out personnaly. wulfrik is like something scultped for LOTR and sigvald looks to elvish. daemon prince rocks along with knights but chosen especially command squad sucks, i mean that claw kind of rules out, it being used for a nurgle or khorne army as it kinda goes against the fluff.

oops! sorry for double posting


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Holy Shit that Daemon Prince rocks:shok:


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well i think some of model just look bad because the pictures sucks, the chaos hounds however do such while the chaos knights im not so sure on (worst case here is that i just use the old knights on the new mounts and perhaps a have unit with lances).

The image of chaos in general however does seem to be going more towards the chaos army that got me collecting (back in 4th ed), the bloodletter for example look like a hybrid of the 3rd/4th ed models just as the daemonettes look much like the older ones

Anyways i order my spearhead the today (thankgod for pay day!), i was abit miffed, i ask the my local store manager for info on the new chaos army book and all i get is "its on the spearhead, you want to advance order one" Guess i wasnt happy with the £40 i just spent.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> wulfrik is like something scultped for LOTR


if only it did


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

some minor updates for you

Rules:
- "Will of Chaos" rule, army wide re-roll panic
- Mark of Khorne causes Frenzy, has different effect for Giant
- NEW Mark of Nurgle causes -1 WS in combat and to hit with shooting; 30pts
- Mark of Slaanesh benefits the unit with Itp, also gives ASF to characters and rare choices
- Mark of Tzeentch gives +1 to ward save (6+ ward to models without one), also +1 to cast for sorcerers
- May be other effects for different units but if there are, they are currently unknown
- Eye of the Gods table, roll 2D6 for the following:
- Characters roll every time they win a challenge
- Chosen roll once at the start of the game
- Trolls roll every time they successfully regenerate two or more wounds at once
- NEW
2: "Insanity" Stupidity (chosen re-roll)
3: +1 Toughness
4: +1 Strength
5: +1 Attack
6: +1 Armour (max. 0+)
7: "The Eye is Closed" Nothing (chosen re-roll)
8: Magic Resistance (3)
9: +1 Leadership
10: Cause fear (cause terror if already cause fear)
11: Cause terror
12: Stubborn and 4+ Ward Save
- Chaos characters may now take Chaos Gifts on top of Magic Items, much like the VC's Vampiric Powers
- NEW Lore of Slaanesh returns virtually unchanged, other lores are now greatly improved;
- Lore of Nurgle

2. Give regeneration to a friendly unit.
4. Each model in the target unit takes an I test. Those who fail die, the rest take an armour save. Those who pass die, those who fail survive.
5. 10+ to cast. Add a counter to the target unit every turn. Take the number of counters each turn from the units S and T. If either reaches 0 remove the unit from the table.
6. 13+ to cast. D6 SD6 hits with no armour saves to every unit within 18".

- Lore of Tzeentch

1. Flickering Fire of Tzeentch.
3. Green Fire of Tzeentch.
5. Remains in Play. Make one normal warrior in range an Exalted Champion.
6. 15+ to cast. 2D6 S2D6 hits. If 11 or 12 is rolled for strength, remove the target unit from play.

- Characters must challenge in combat if they can


Models:
- new plastic Knights (5 for 17.50EURO)
- new plastic Horsemen (5 for 17.50EURO)
- new plastic War Hounds (10 for 20EURO)
- new metal Chosen with Great Weapons
- new upgrade sprue for Chaos Warriors (direct only) containing GWs, Halberds, and God-specific bits
- new metal heroes:
- Wulfrig the Wanderer
- Sigvald
- Nurgle Sorcerer
- Khorne Champion
- Khorne Lord on Juggernaut
- Undivided Lord on Chaos Steed
- plastic Daemon Prince
- Spearhead is released on October 18th (170EURO); contains all the definite models listed above (bar the Daemon Prince) aswell as the army book
- main release for November 1st; battalion will be available with 12 Chaos Warriors, 16 Marauders, 5 Horsemen, 10 Hounds
- plastic Chariot in the works for a second wave release


Special Characters:
- Archaon 685pts NEW
M4 Ws9 Bs5 S5 T5 W4 I7 A5 Ld10
Dorghar M8 Ws4 Bs0 S5 T5 W1 I3 A3 Ld9
Level 2 Tzeentch sorcerer, +1 to cast, immune to poison, -1 to hit in combat and with shooting, Itp, leadership range is 18", MR(2), at least one unit of Knights must be included and if Archaon joins them they are Itp, ignore difficult terrain; Armour of Morkar, Slayer of Kings and Eye of Sheerian are all the same as before; Crown of Domination range now 12"
- Galrauch
- Sigvald; Slaanesh champion with mirror shield, gets distracted by own reflection in shield causing stupidity; ASF A7; 1+save, regeneration
- Wulfrig the Wanderer NEW
M4 Ws8 Bs3 S5 T4 W2 I7 A4 Ld8
"Gift of Tongues" may force enemy character into a challenge; "Hunter of Men" may select an enemy character at the start of the game and is at +2S and gets re-rolls to hit against that character in combat; "The Seafang" Wulfrig and his unit of Marauders may move on from any board edge - Turn1 = 5+ roll, Turn2 = 4+ roll, and so on.

- Valkyrie the Bloody; Khornate Daemon Princess character; fly, S7 on the charge, killing blow
- Kolek Suneater; Shaggoth character; 2nd oldest Shaggoth; "Ruler of the Tempest rule" - enemies within LOS hit with Lightning Bolt on even rolls, odds hit Kolek and make him frenzied; attacks do D3 wounds each
M8 WS8 S8 T6 W8 I1 A7 Ltd8 605pts
- Throg the Troll King; "Lord of the Monstrous horde" rule allows army of monsters by making trolls core, allows all monsters to use his leadership; benefits from the Gaze of the Gods table; his stat line:
M6 WS5 S6 T5 W4 I3 A5 Ltd8 175pts; hero choice
Has a S5 breath weapon he may use once per game, can make D6 vomit attacks instead of his normal attacks and these allow no armour save and are magical
- Scyla Anfinngrim; Forsaken like character; he is a rare choice only, but counts as a special character
- Vilitch the Curseling (Tzeentch - Lord level)
- Festus the Leechlord (Nurgle - Hero level)


Magic Items: NEW

Banner of the Gods - 125pts
unit cause terror and all units within 6" are stubborn
Berserker Sword - 40pts
+1A for every model on foot in B2B
Axe of Khorne - 45pts
+1S; killing blow



The List:
Lords

Chaos Lord NEW
mounts are Chariot, Chaos Steed, Daemonic Steeds, Chaos Dragon and a Manticore
Exalted Sorcerer
Daemon Prince 300pts NEW
M8 WS8 BS0 S5 T5 W4 I7 A5 Ltd8
100pts of Chaos Gifts; stubborn; fly

Heroes

Exalted Champion 110pts NEW
may be a BSB
Sorcerer

Core

Warriors 15pts
M4 WS5 BS4 S4 T4 W1 I5 A2 Ltd8 AS4+
Shield:1pt/model
Marauders 4pts NEW
now only 4pts/model basic; can be marked;
Shield 1pt/model
Flail 1pt/model
Light Armour 1pt/model
Great Weapon 2pt/model
Champion 8pts
Standard Bearer 8pts
Musician 4pts
Hounds 6pts
may be given either scaly skin or poisoned attacks for 3pts/model
Horsemen 14pts
may now take marks; can re-roll pursuit rolls

Special

Knights 40pts
M7 WS5 BS4 S4 T4 W1 I5 A2 Ltd8 AS1+
Have magic weapon that confers +1S basic; thus making them S5, may be upgraded to a lance; CAUSE FEAR
Chariots 120pts
Chosen Warriors 18ptsNEW
M4 WS6 BS4 S4 T4 W1 I5 A2 Ltd8 AS4+
"Chosen of the Dark Gods"allows a roll on the Eye of the Gods table at the start of the game, re-roll results of "Insanity" and "The Eye is Closed"
Great Weapons 2pt/model
Forsaken Warriors 18pts
M6 WS5 BS4 S4 T4 W1 I5 AD3+1 Ltd8 AS5+
Frenzy - included in profile
Trolls 45pts
Ogres
have Chaos Armour, may now be marked, still may have 2HWs or GWs
Dragon Ogres 65pts NEW
light armour; may now be marked; may take a unit champion

Rare

Spawn NEW
can once again take marks, however more expensive to do so than before
Giant
may now be marked; marks differ
Hellcannon 205pts NEW
now only 1 rare choice; may once again take daemonic gifts; works almost the same as before, but loses the ability to make units flee and the re-roll to scatter
Shaggoth 265pts NEW
M7 WS6 BS3 S6 T5 W6 I4 A5 Ltd9
may now be marked; marks differ
Chaos War Shrine 130pts NEW
chariot type model, gives benefits much like the Dark Elves' Cauldron of Blood; allows one per turn to roll on the Gods table as one of its benefits; may not be joined by characters, moves and fights as a monster; radius for it's effects is 12" and they work in the shooting phase, the one benefit I know it can give is to allow any unit in range to roll on the Gaze of the Gods table


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

from what i recall at GD uk the tzeentch spell that can kill a unit instantly is called "gateway to infinity" from wat i remember


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

ghrr th guy updated the rumours summary just after i posted this

- NEW Vilitch the Curseling (Tzeentch - Lord level)
Level 4 wizard, lore of Tzeentch, +1 to cast, every time an opponent fails to dispel one of Vilitch's spells, Vilitch may cast another spell using free amount of power dice equal to the number of dice used in the failed dispel attempt. Also every time an opponent fails to cast a spell, Vilitch may immediately cast a spell using a number of free PD equal to the amount of dice the opponent failed to cast their spell with.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*New Khorne Champion*

This is the new Khorne Champ you get in the Spearhead... 









Shinny :biggrin:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Daaaaaaamn thats a nice lord awsome... ive been interested in starting a chaos fantasy army, maybe this new release will be the push i need


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

hope that heads separate, its awful


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah the head is separate, it also has helmetless head, the heads however better than the old khorne lord on daemonic steed.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Going back to Sigvald, which in my opinion is one the most beautifully sculpted minis ever... he would be really cool as a Slaaneshi Herald with the guise of very handsome prince


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I dont actually like the new khights(happy there plastic though!!)or the undivided lord,& I disagree with stella cadente the slaanesh guy looks LOTR(sorry...)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry but the new knights are fecking wonderful, £12 for 5 plastic knights would be enough but the kits has 5 different horses and loads of optional extras and the lances made me cry , they are really nasty looking.
I have bought every spear head and i had to admit i had doubts about this one as i bought it blind,but christ when it arrived my jaw dropped.

the only thing i can find fault with is the chaos warhounds, they are simply not worth the £12 when you consider the value for money of the knights and maurauder horse.

not sure why the maurader horsemen need 16 different heads though?


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep, that Khorne Lord did it for me. I'll be investing in Chaos Fantasy this winter and next spring. Hopefully I'll have about 2150 by this time next year. I was on the fence about the many different armies in fantasy but after seeing the Khorne Lord I was sold on Chaos. I'll be ordering the Army book shortly.


----------

